# Walnut & Maple HF



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is another HF I did this weekend. It is walnut with a spalted maple collar with a maple finial. It is finished with Antique Oil and buffed. It is 3 1/2" high and 6 1/2' across.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Your HF's and finials are just tops Bernie, very nice work! 

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

What can I say Bernie? Another first class job!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Bernie, another nice piece of work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. This was a little different as it was walnut. Don't see to many of these HF's in dark wood.


----------

